# Another Great Creepy Album to Check Out.



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Yep, it's the soundtrack to THAT movie, starring Patrick O'Neal
and Mary Woronov. What IS going on up at the Butler House?

I got this through Howlin' Wolf Records, and it still has CDs left.
On sale, too, at under $10. Terrific mood music in the vein of
Bernard Herrmann and Penderecki.

I discovered this flick many years ago on Channel 9 out of NYC.
It was played many times on its mid-Saturday night showcase,
"Fright Night". For those of you who remember:







Full movie here:


----------

